# Connecting to Nt Server



## redhead71 (Oct 8, 2005)

I am doing a clean install of Tiger on a G4. When trying to connect to our NT server, I get the error "this file server uses an incompatible version of afp protocol."  I have seen many questions regarding this but I couldn't find on that directly related to my problem.  I tried connecting by smb://server, and I get the error "could not to the server because the name or password is incorrect."  When I tried to check and make sure I had entered it correctly, I could not see where to do that.  Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 8, 2005)

Aren't the afp: and smb: protocols different?


----------



## Veljo (Oct 8, 2005)

MisterMe said:
			
		

> Aren't the afp: and smb: protocols different?


Yes:

AFP  AppleTalk Filing Protocol
SMB  Server Message Block

In other words, AFP should only be used between Macs, and SMB for other kinds of computers. So SMB is what you should be using.

As for your username and password, generally when you try to connect to a server you'll be prompted to enter your username and password.


----------



## redhead71 (Oct 10, 2005)

I am using smb. I am not prompted for a username and password. Any other ideas?

Thanks for your replies


----------



## 91rioja (Oct 10, 2005)

Redhead71,

I just tried this on my NT 4.0 PDC, and I was able to connect using smb to an administrative share.  I am using 10.4.2 as well.  Did you try to connect by using the syntax:

smb://servername/sharename  (in my case smb://10.10.11.1/C$)

It should work.


----------



## redhead71 (Oct 10, 2005)

Since my original post I updated to 10.4.2. I thought that would work but it did not. I did try to connect by smb://servername/sharename and it hasn't worked.  Any other way to do this?  Thanks


----------



## 91rioja (Oct 11, 2005)

I guess the next question would be, what version of NT 4.0 are you running (Service Packs and all).  Is your server set up as a stand alone or is it part of a domain?  Maybe this will give some clues.


----------



## 91rioja (Oct 11, 2005)

Another quick question, what network protocols are you running on the NT box?


----------



## redhead71 (Oct 11, 2005)

This probably sounds dumb, but I don't know how to check for versions or service  packs. I inherited this job with no training so I am learning as I go. As for the protocols I'll just list everything I found:
NetBEUI Protocol
NWLINk IPX/SPX Compatible Transport
NWLink NetBios
TCP/IP Protocol

Thanks for your patience and responses!


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 11, 2005)

If you right-click My Computer and select Properties, the box that pops up should tell you the version of Windows you are running as well as service packs installed.


----------



## redhead71 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks nixgeek. Here is what I found-
Microsoft Windows NT
4.00.1381
IE 5 6.0.2800.1106


----------



## 91rioja (Oct 11, 2005)

go to Start Menu --> Programs --> Administrative Tools --> Windows NT Diagnostics

In the window that appears, it should tell you what version and what service pack it's running.  You really should be on SP 6 with all of the security patches.

As for your network protocols, I see you are running TCP/IP, so that part of it should be fine.

Don't feel bad. . . I work in the printing industry and knew nothing when I first started; I got to learn under fire as well.


----------



## redhead71 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks I don't feel so bad.  I am up to service pack 6. What now?


----------



## 91rioja (Oct 11, 2005)

Do you have any other servers on your network?  If so, can you connect to any of them?  Also, do you know of any reason why you are running

NetBEUI Protocol
NWLINk IPX/SPX Compatible Transport
NWLink NetBios

Ina purely IP network, you should not need them.


----------



## redhead71 (Oct 11, 2005)

There is an old Novell server that pc users here have for printing. I cannot connect to it either. As for the other protocols I have no idea. Should I remove?


----------



## 91rioja (Oct 11, 2005)

I do not remember seeing anything in the posts regarding the Mac being able to connect to anything else.  Can you connect to anything with the Mac (internet, another Mac, etc)?  Can you open up a terminal window and use the ping command to ping anything else on your network?

As for the protocols, since I saw IPX/SPX, I suspected that there was a Novell server somewhere on your network; therefore you don't want to remove any of them.

On rare instances, I have seen NT user accounts "locked out"; you may want to verify that the account you are using is not locked out on the NT box.


----------



## redhead71 (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes I can connect to the internet. I tried the terminal window ping command yesterday and I did get a reply from the server in question. I tried the same thing from the server to my mac and got a reply. (By the way I don't even know what the heck that means. I just learned about it yesterday.) Anyway, I don't know what to do now. I don't know how to verify the account is not locked out, but I used to be able to connect in 10.2.8 and nothing on the server has changed. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## 91rioja (Oct 11, 2005)

One last question:  Do you know or can you find out if there is an Active Directory Server (it will be a Microsoft Windows 2000 or 2003 Server) on your network?  I do know for a fact that there have been MANY issues with 10.4.x and Active Directory.  In most shops that have Microsoft Windows servers running under a single domain structure, you will either have the older domain structures or an Active Directory structure.

Hope this helps.

Chris


----------



## redhead71 (Oct 11, 2005)

Here's another dumb question-where would I go to find that?


----------



## 91rioja (Oct 11, 2005)

Ask the IT Geeks?  If you are him/her, you may want to seek out the ex-IT person and ask them.  Short of that, look at all of your servers (Microsoft ones only) and see if they are running either Windows 2000 or 2003, and if they have users in the Active Directory User and Groups (under Administrator Tools).

If you have PC's on the network and they are using a Username, Password, Domain screen to log in, then you have a Domain structure set up.

So if you have a new user come in, where do you go to set them up???


----------



## redhead71 (Oct 12, 2005)

I guess I am the IT geek. We only have two servers, NT and an old Novell. As far as setting up a new user, I have not had to do that yet so I will get to that when it comes. As for my current problem,  I have called a consultant in and they are supposed to show up today so I will let you know what they say if you want. I really appreciate all your suggestions/help!


----------



## 91rioja (Oct 12, 2005)

After seeing that all of this worked up until you added the 10.4 machine into the mix sure smelled like the Active Directory issue everyone else has been having.  Sorry I couldn't be more help, and please don't take the "IT Geek" comment personally; I am the IT Geek in my shop, and for the most part, I live up to the name.

Good Luck in solving you issue and please let me know what you find out; curoius minds want to know!


----------



## redhead71 (Oct 12, 2005)

Not taken personally at all.  You have been tremendously helpful, every time I go through something like this I learn so much. I'll be in touch.
Cara


----------



## 91rioja (Oct 14, 2005)

I think I found some clues to where to look to solve this issue.  You cannot connect via AFP because Tiger changed the way it works; Tiger will only use AFP over IP, not AFP over Appletalk (which is what NT runs).  Your SMB issue is most likely related to the fact that you will need to fiddle with password encryption to make it work (Microsoft likes encrypted passwords, not clear text).  Please look at the following link for much more in depth information:

http://www.macwindows.com/tiger.html

Hopefully this points you in the right direction.


----------

